# Studying about goats



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm planning to have my kids study about goats at least 2x a week and a little more closer to summer. They didn't really do much of it last year, but they are young <6, 11, 14>.
My oldest daughter <not trying to embarrass her!>, does have a learning disorder/ADHD, she's a little more on the same level as her 11yo brother, reading & understanding what she is reading is her troublespot.

So I want to start working with them on learning more about goats. They know goats need vaccinated, wormed, etc. but they don't know the names of things like medications/what they are for, etc.

Any ideas on where a good place would be to start? We'll do a goat chart to refresh their memories on body parts.

Any recommendations for a goat project book that is printable, or on line learning guide, to help me teach them? I really want them to learn more about taking care of the goats as well as for 4-H, and showmanship.

I know we discussed this last year, but I can't find those links, and since they are going to do wethers this year, the wether workbooks might really come in handy when they start prepping their goats. 
I really wish our state did a goat project book.


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

Check out this site http://www.luresext.edu/goats/training/pastures.html


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I will find all my links tomorrow... I have lots! I also have a ruminant digestion presentation I did. I'd be happy to make it friendly for younger kids and more detailed if you'd like. It helps understand how your goat uses its food and is especially helpful since alot of medications are oral and mess with the stomach.

I have alot of stuff saved and I will find it all. Some of it is in PDF files so not sure how to post it here?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks you guys and Dani that would be great! 
I would like to start working with them on it this weekend, but share the links and info when you have time, there's no rush 
I'll probably study goat anatomy with them, and might have to work on cleaning out the medicine box, so I can show them different meds and what we use them for. I want them to take notes and practice writing the name of the medicine so they understand the name and learn to recognize it.
They know we give a vaccination <cd/t>, but they don't know what it is or why. They know when goats have a fever or have been in pain like after a hard delivery, we give them a shot <Banamine>, but again they don't know what it's called, or what all it treats, etc.

They definitely need to learn and understand about ruminants <I need to learn more too!>, what each part of the chambers of the stomach do, etc.

They need to start learning this stuff


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Meat goat expo study from UC Davis is great... Its simple but fairly in depth. The 4-H Meat goat study guide from texas a&m is good too. If they are looking to learn how to evaluate their own goats the K-State Judging Manual is great, Just look at the sheep section. It all pretty much applies to goats too. Penn State is another really in depth manual, I'd reccomend that one for after the K-State manual. Both of those have cattle, hogs and sheep. No goats  so again, just read through the sheep part. There are something things from cattle and hogs that can be carried over but since they are different species the terms will vary.

Below are some goat skillathon things. I do skillathon and judging for all four species and its a great way to learn about livestock. This year I am trying out for my state team to go to NAILE in KY and compete... hope I make it!

Goat Skillathon: http://www.geauga4h.org/goats/index.htm
http://www.salecreekvet.com/762914.html


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

HoosierShadow said:


> Thanks you guys and Dani that would be great!
> I would like to start working with them on it this weekend, but share the links and info when you have time, there's no rush
> I'll probably study goat anatomy with them, and might have to work on cleaning out the medicine box, so I can show them different meds and what we use them for. I want them to take notes and practice writing the name of the medicine so they understand the name and learn to recognize it.
> They know we give a vaccination <cd/t>, but they don't know what it is or why. They know when goats have a fever or have been in pain like after a hard delivery, we give them a shot <Banamine>, but again they don't know what it's called, or what all it treats, etc.
> ...


I have the presentation simplified as much as I can... I'm not sure how to re-word some of it. Not sure how you want me to send it to you? Its in PDF format. I fyou give your email addy I'll send it as soon as possible


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Dani I appreciate it! 
My email is: HoosierShadow78 @ yahoo. com just take out the spaces


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Sorry I forgot all about sending it! I made notes and everything! 

I'm sending it now. Sorry for the delay


----------

